# New toy just though I'd show off a bit :)



## onebadmonte (Sep 4, 2008)

Just got it. It's crazy big. Enjoy the pics. Yes, I am a tool. 









































Here it is next to my Cresendo 3KWP


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

That's one mega Mofo!!!


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

what is it going to power?


----------



## jimmy2345 (Jul 12, 2010)

So it does over 10,000 watts MAXIMUM power?? 

What does it really do RMS? 5k? I see they state the RMS power at 10k on their website but use the word MAXIMUM on their birthsheet. That word is usually a red flag meaning over rated power.


----------



## TREETOP (Feb 11, 2009)

A 14-digit serial number for something they made like 2000 of? LOL!
Damn that's big. I've got a 3KWP here and it's not exactly a pocket amp either.


----------



## CulinaryGod (Jun 5, 2008)

Hahaha! Are you serious Hugo!? That's insane! Good God, you're going to vaporize your cutlass with one of those. Let's see some gut pic's.


----------



## Salami (Oct 10, 2007)

Brian_smith06 said:


> what is it going to power?


A couple of small towns.


----------



## onebadmonte (Sep 4, 2008)

Thanks for the compliments. Yeah, the thing is huge. I'm going to use it to blow the cones off a pair of Digital Designs 9515 subs. As for the power rating, it does all it says it does, no over rating here. One thing though, it takes power to make power. The manual recommends 8 batteries an two 200 amp alts to power this beast. I think max consumption is 800 amps. :O!


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

Wire Gauge	Recommended Maximum Fuse Size
..*00 awg*................................*.400 amps*

Welding Cablewww.cableyard.com
#6 to 4/0 AWG - Very Flexible Free Shipping!

RADAFLEX® 2/0 AWG Twin Cable


----------



## onebadmonte (Sep 4, 2008)

Oliver said:


> Wire Gauge	Recommended Maximum Fuse Size
> ..*00 awg*................................*.400 amps*
> 
> Welding Cablewww.cableyard.com
> ...


I'm going to use the single 1/0 cable from them. Good stuff.

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/member-product-reviews/86706-radaflex-1-0-welding-cable.html


----------



## CulinaryGod (Jun 5, 2008)

Dude we definitely need to get together again some time soon. I want to see that bad boy. I also want to hear/see the work you've done on your car. Hit me up some time next week, I'll be free mon-friday.


----------



## onebadmonte (Sep 4, 2008)

CulinaryGod said:


> Dude we definitely need to get together again some time soon. I want to see that bad boy. I also want to hear/see the work you've done on your car. Hit me up some time next week, I'll be free mon-friday.


Will do. :beerchug:


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

That gonna have some fans on it ?

To help cooling process


----------



## Angrywhopper (Jan 20, 2010)

That thing is a beast! Did you get it for $1400 on ebay?

What kind of batteries are you running?


----------



## onebadmonte (Sep 4, 2008)

Oliver said:


> That gonna have some fans on it ?
> 
> To help cooling process


It's got a pair of built in cross flow cooling fans. That's about it. It's going to be mounted on the floor of my suburban in the cargo area behind the sub box. It'll be pretty well exposed to I don't think heat is going to be an issue, but we'll see once I get it going.



Angrywhopper said:


> That thing is a beast! Did you get it for $1400 on ebay?
> 
> What kind of batteries are you running?


It is. I picked it up directly from the Audiosavings website taking them up on the counter offer they gave me.  I'll be running eight Deka Intimidator 9a31 batteries. Just to make sure they are topped off well I'll be using four homebrewed 200amp alts controlled my a Missing Link Audio Alternator Controller Module. Weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## Angrywhopper (Jan 20, 2010)

onebadmonte said:


> It's got a pair of built in cross flow cooling fans. That's about it. It's going to be mounted on the floor of my suburban in the cargo area behind the sub box. It'll be pretty well exposed to I don't think heat is going to be an issue, but we'll see once I get it going.
> 
> 
> 
> It is. I picked it up directly from the Audiosavings website taking them up on the counter offer they gave me.  I'll be running eight Deka Intimidator 9a31 batteries. Just to make sure they are topped off well I'll be using four homebrewed 200amp alts controlled my a Missing Link Audio Alternator Controller Module. Weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!


You must post more pics once you have it installed with all the batteries!


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

Post pics of your championship trophy too !


----------



## onebadmonte (Sep 4, 2008)

Angrywhopper said:


> You must post more pics once you have it installed with all the batteries!


Will do. Waiting on alternator parts to come in and 5 more batteries. Till then, we wait. 


Oliver said:


> Post pics of your championship trophy too !


The only trophy I'll have to show off will be the noise ordinance violation ticket I'll get for being a tool.  We'll see what kind of damage I can do in the unlimited class.


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

wow 10k watts wtf does one do with that much power?


----------



## onebadmonte (Sep 4, 2008)

eviling said:


> wow 10k watts wtf does one do with that much power?


Compensate for sound quality short comings. LOL!


----------



## amungal (Mar 29, 2010)

That's insane! I want one


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

eviling said:


> wow 10k watts wtf does one do with that much power?


*burp* !


----------



## hamiltonaudio (Jan 10, 2011)

ya that one is definitely the start of the big-watt powerplants. too bad its so rediculously big and inefficient  It certainly broke new ground - 10kw of power isn't something that happens everyday.

Unforunately zenon-based amps like SounDigital and Stetsom have gone millennia beyond this in terms of size and efficiency. We've got 8kw amps (thats 8kw at 12.6 volts) that you can hold in one hand 

Cool find!


----------



## amungal (Mar 29, 2010)

I am intrigued by the specs on the Stetsom amps but I have never heard one myself. The one person I asked about it said that it was only good for pure SPL and that it didn't sound very good. 

I appreciate that most customers shopping amps in the higher power ranges probably are not as interested in SQ but I for one appreciate powerhouses like the Zapco 2KW and 4KW amps that are still musical.

Has anyone heard enough of the Stetsom amps to give me an informed (albiet subjective) opinion? Any and all responses welcome.


----------



## hamiltonaudio (Jan 10, 2011)

If you're considering a zenon amp in that size, consider SounDigital before Stetsom. Consider these amps like very highly tuned race engines installed in street cars. If you understand them, give them what they need, and keep things in a good state of tune, they are very streetable.

Is it true they are lumpy sounding (the amps, not the engines lol). I don't think so. I've got the special privilege of having the lead dog at SounDigital (Murilo) right here in Winnipeg, as a good friend and business associate. As such, I've played with just about all manner of SD amps. I LOVE THEM. They are a little touchy to setup and you gotta keep them away from clipping....but when you get em dialed in, you can crack the throttle and let her buck without fear.


----------



## amungal (Mar 29, 2010)

hamiltonaudio said:


> If you're considering a zenon amp in that size, consider SounDigital before Stetsom. Consider these amps like very highly tuned race engines installed in street cars. If you understand them, give them what they need, and keep things in a good state of tune, they are very streetable.
> 
> 
> I love the racing analogy!
> ...


----------



## amungal (Mar 29, 2010)

Can't seem to find an English version of SD's website though...


----------



## hamiltonaudio (Jan 10, 2011)

www dot teamsd dot net. I can't post links till I'm 30 posts in lol.


----------



## amungal (Mar 29, 2010)

Thanks again hamiltonaudio.


----------



## hamiltonaudio (Jan 10, 2011)

a couple of things that are NOT pushed on the site that are worth mentioning:

1. all amplifiers power ratings are WRMS @ 12.6 volts. 
2. all amplifiers support full operation up to and including 18 volts. You get MASSIVE power output gains when run at 18 volts.
3. all amplifiers come with a 5 year warranty

As well - if you're serious about getting into some of the product, head over to caraudioclassifieds dot org and talk to murilo direct. He'll work an INSANE price on insane power - make sure you tell him his good buddy Hamilton Audio (aka gordones) sent you


----------



## amungal (Mar 29, 2010)

You're the man gordones!!


----------



## bkjay (Jul 7, 2009)

Thats just sick can't wait to see your install!


----------



## Hertz5400LincolnLS (Mar 29, 2010)

jimmy2345 said:


> So it does over 10,000 watts MAXIMUM power??
> 
> What does it really do RMS? 5k? I see they state the RMS power at 10k on their website but use the word MAXIMUM on their birthsheet. That word is usually a red flag meaning over rated power.


Those amps do over 10k rms. Nice buy Hugo...I'm jealous! You can get those for a smokin' deal now-a-days, but they will probably be gone by the time I have the funds for something that would be a paperweight for a while.


----------



## Hertz5400LincolnLS (Mar 29, 2010)

hamiltonaudio said:


> ya that one is definitely the start of the big-watt powerplants. too bad its so rediculously big and inefficient  It certainly broke new ground - 10kw of power isn't something that happens everyday.
> 
> Unforunately zenon-based amps like SounDigital and Stetsom have gone millennia beyond this in terms of size and efficiency. We've got 8kw amps (thats 8kw at 12.6 volts) that you can hold in one hand
> 
> Cool find!


The Warhorse is 90% efficient at 2ohms and 93% efficientt at 4ohms.


----------



## onebadmonte (Sep 4, 2008)

Hertz5400LincolnLS said:


> Those amps do over 10k rms. Nice buy Hugo...I'm jealous! You can get those for a smokin' deal now-a-days, but they will probably be gone by the time I have the funds for something that would be a paperweight for a while.


Thanks bro. I figure jump on it now, because you never know. It might be a collectors item once they're gone. He, he. Hopefully it'll warm up a bit so I can get the project rolling again.


----------



## Hertz5400LincolnLS (Mar 29, 2010)

onebadmonte said:


> Thanks bro. I figure jump on it now, because you never know. It might be a collectors item once they're gone. He, he. Hopefully it'll warm up a bit so I can get the project rolling again.


I think it will be a collectors item down the road. I guarantee a lot of the people picking them up cheap will end up blowing them and finding one in working condition 5-10 years from now will be difficult.


----------



## onebadmonte (Sep 4, 2008)

Thanks for all the kind words fellas. Here are some gut pics for all those who are into those things. 
















Get a load of the power and ground inputs. I'm going to have as much $ in the electrical to power this thing as I do in the amp itself. 








Some scale shots of the transformers.
















The chip with the red dot in this pic is the brains of this operation. DSP FTW!


----------



## bkjay (Jul 7, 2009)

What a work of art. Man thats nice!


----------



## amungal (Mar 29, 2010)

That's pretty insane alright!


----------



## DJSPANKY (Dec 15, 2009)

It is. I picked it up directly from the Audiosavings website taking them up on the counter offer they gave me.  I'll be running eight Deka Intimidator 9a31 batteries. Just to make sure they are topped off well I'll be using four homebrewed 200amp alts controlled my a Missing Link Audio Alternator Controller Module. Weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee![/QUOTE]

"Missing Link Audio Alternator Controller Module"

Homie say what? What is that? Where do I find info on it?


----------



## CulinaryGod (Jun 5, 2008)

Oh my God! Look at the capacitor bank along that outside edge. Those tranformers. Wow. Thanks for the gut pics bro


----------



## hamiltonaudio (Jan 10, 2011)

Hertz5400LincolnLS said:


> The Warhorse is 90% efficient at 2ohms and 93% efficientt at 4ohms.


just a thought for you:

Warhorse:

35" x 17.75" x 3.75" physical size
10kwrms into 2 ohms at 14.4 volts

SounDigital 12KD

25.2" x 13" x 2.87" physical size
12kwrms into 1 ohm at 12.6 volts
well into 16kwrms at 18 volts

The warhorse is 10" longer and almost 5" wider, and makes 2kwrms less power at rating (nevermind we're comparing 14.4v to 12.6v). I'm sure the Kicker piece is, of itself, reasonably efficient....

but the zenon mfgs like Stetsom and SounDigital have packed a LOT more power into a much smaller package. Thats what I meant by efficient 

bmoney


----------



## 1blualti (Mar 1, 2009)

good lord thats a monster of an amp...


----------



## Eastman474 (Jan 8, 2010)

eviling said:


> wow 10k watts wtf does one do with that much power?


hmmmm maybe 10 JBL w15gti?  ... well maybe thats what our JBL minds would do


----------



## slowsedan01 (May 4, 2008)

Looking at the side by side pics, I'm reminded of this scene:


----------



## mcbuggin (Mar 6, 2011)

onebadmonte said:


> Compensate for sound quality short comings. LOL!


this is the greatest reason for me to do SPL and worthy of a qoat in my sig but i'll wait


----------



## anthonyott99 (Mar 21, 2011)

"The manual recommends 8 batteries an two 200 amp alts to power this beast. I think max consumption is 800 amps. :O! "

Wow, one of these days i will get a 1000w amp and a second battery !!! LOL


----------



## Streetbeat Customz (Mar 19, 2011)

After rise I saw around 6300 rms out of mine.

So it does a good amount of power


----------

